# Crosses on the CNC



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't post many projects and I normally don't take too many pictures of process, just the final pictures. I do have a gallery here where I update final pics of an "inlay a day"(or close to that).

Here is a 3D bas relief Cross I made for my Father a couple years ago. I didn't use my larger machines, just a little Zenbot and DeWalt 611 Router. These little Zenbots CNC machines are the most cost effective units for a first timer. I have tested them extensively. I have run 2 of them for over 4 years, 8 hours a day. So if someone wants to get in CNC and buy a first time ready made you won't get a machine for less money that will work and be reliable. Again, that's four years, 8 hours a day and not a single failure. And since I purchased my units Zenbot has made their machines much more beefy. I initially thought they would be throw away machines because they use some plastic, but after a couple years I ended up selling my Probotix machine. Although the Probotix is technically a nicer machine no doubt, it just didn't make my parts any different and at a much higher cost.

The material for the Cross is a good quality African Mahogany(some isn't) 2" thick. The Cross is a bit less than 24" long. I probably should of carved one more time with a smaller bit for more definition, but I was pressed for time and getting on plane and needed to get it out of the machine and wrapped before I left. It still looks great though and I was happy with it.

There is a Seal coat no wax shellac on it and that's all.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What a great looking piece of wood! And the finished product is even nicer.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Amazing detail , very nice outcome . I'd like to have seen a pic of the machine


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

That is beautiful! I love the design. I have a Oliver IntelliCarve 1013 but haven't done anything as nice as this!


----------



## streetrodlover (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful where did you get the relief from, and how long did it take to machine this?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't remember where I aquired the relief.

I want to say it took about 4 hours to carve. 

I don't even know if it was a paid relief so I might be able to share it, just email me and I'll take a look if you think you might want it. I am at Disney World for two weeks with the wife kids and messing about the computer while they sleep in this morning, so it might take me a bit of time to find the file.


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

That is beautiful, good job bro.


----------

